# G-jet and reed switches



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Wondering if anyone else has had this problem. I just received my trackmate setup and installed it. It never seems to mis a lap except with the g-jet and only at top speeds. t-jet, x-traction, LL and Tomy all seem to work fine.

Ive installed the reed switches when looking done the gap is visible. 

Brian


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Brian, reed switches are best with the gap opening parallel to track
surface. (rail to slot, side to side) Opening top to bottom (perpindicular) 
to track surface is not as effective. The original G-Jets had ceramic motor mags. I believe the current cars have bonded motor mags that are stronger.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Dom,

I believe that is how I have it set up. I should mention that it is a TKO track where the reeds are mounted in a routed slot from the top.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

When we set up the reed switches we have, we ran over 1000 laps on each lane before we got them right, and then ran another 1000 after to make sure they were going to count them right.

I will take a picture Tuesday night and post it of how we got them also.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

For reed switchs assembly, you can see my own setup here : 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2938188&postcount=12

For perfect detection, I putted my reed switchs to detect not only the car magnet, but the magnet field IN the metal rails. 











It's working great with tyco 440x2 magnetless, and even brasspan tjets.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

glueside said:


> When we set up the reed switches we have, we ran over 1000 laps on each lane before we got them right, and then ran another 1000 after to make sure they were going to count them right.
> 
> I will take a picture Tuesday night and post it of how we got them also.


So what were some of the tweaks that made it work well.

The thing is it works at slightly slower speeds.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

We had to move each reed switch around to find the exact location and then we siliconed the bottom of the reed switch down and let it set up.

Most of them had to be up even with the top of the rail and as close to the rail as possible without touching it.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have mine set up exactly like Don described and it triggers every time using cars from T-jets to 440X2's with the traction magnets removed. My track isn't high speed and that may be why but we have a secondary/momentary light that comes on when a lap is triggered, so if a driver has a question he can see his light too.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Rail specs play a part as well, thicker and/or taller rails can be more problematic with reed switches...so what works on one track may not work on another.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

What voltage are you running the G-Jets at? If it's over 12 V (like 20 or 24), they may be clipping along faster than the switch's response time. I know this sounds like I'm joking but I'm serious. Without traction magnets to bog them down or the straights, they are way fast at high voltage - kinda gnarly in the turns though...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I know nothing about TKO tracks,but is the slot for the reeds long enough to install another set in series,i run 2 reed switches per lane,and my set-up seems to work good from T-jets all the way up to drop-in neo,and it seems to cover the new Jet series of cars too,even if they're on 18V.
I faced one vertical and the other paralell to the rail,not sure if it makes a differance,but figured at least one direction should be close to right


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

resinmonger said:


> What voltage are you running the G-Jets at? If it's over 12 V (like 20 or 24), they may be clipping along faster than the switch's response time. I know this sounds like I'm joking but I'm serious. Without traction magnets to bog them down or the straights, they are way fast at high voltage - kinda gnarly in the turns though...


I think you may have it this on the head I have it set for 16 volts, I will try and it at 12 volts.

Thanks for all the input. I will report back.

Brian


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

12 volts - that is it.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Reed switches*

It's critical with reed switches that they be mounted in the "up" position and no lower than flush with the track surface. Mine are in the middle of a 10 ft straight and never seem to miss even stock magnet t-jets. We have just acquired a Trackmate race timing system however and will be converting to LED sensors(actually I don't plan on disconnecting the old "TrixTrax lap counter/timer so both will be useable)...........wooff


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Another idea for reed switches is to put one on each side of the slot and wire together.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

WW, you make a good point about location. Regardless of reeds, sensors
or dead strip--the tripping device should be a min. of 30-36ins. away from coming out of a turn. I agree w/the Trix-Trax counter/timer.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Given that the problem is happening at high speeds and you say the cars count at slower speeds, one other consideration is that if you're using silicone-over-sponge tires, they will expand in diameter at high speeds...'specially with no or low downforce. You could possibly be lifting the car too high to trigger the reed.


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

G-Jets were not counting on my track also. So I raised the reeds up so they stick up out of the slot slightly, about the height of the rail. They seem to count fine now.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

Roddgerr said:


> G-Jets were not counting on my track also. So I raised the reeds up so they stick up out of the slot slightly, about the height of the rail. They seem to count fine now.


I am going to have to see if I can raise them a little. I have shrink tubing on the ends of the switches. they may not raise high enough without interfering with the car.

BKR


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

I found out the hard way, don't raise them too much. I raised them up and they worked fine through 1000 laps of practice. But once all me buddies came over to race, I found some of their cars sat a little lower than mine. During the first race a reed in the red lane broke. Luckily I have extras and was able to make repairs. I lowered it to flush with the track so that won't happen again.


----------

